# IVF success stories... Please!!!



## MariMar (May 14, 2013)

Hi All,

I've been reading a lot of MC / unsuccessful IVF treatment stories on the threads I'm on recently, and would really love to hear some good ones! Not sure if all the successful ones are hiding out because they don't want to rub their good luck in others' faces, but to be honest, as someone about to have a 1st long-protocol IVF treatment, it would be great to hear some positive stories, especially ones that seemed impossible initially...

Need a little inspiration to keep momentum  

Thanks to any replyers!

x


----------



## mrsbp (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi!
good luck with your journey !!

I had ICSI, My husband had low sperm count and i have PCO.
The doctor told me we wouldnt be able to concieve at all as my hubbys count dropped from 5 million to about 2 million within a month or so!
So we were rushed to start ICSI.
Our NHS go wasnt for another 8 months and with the doctor giving us a bit of pressure we decided to fund for one ourselves also we didnt think it would work as he said it might take us 3 goes!

Anyway on the day i got 14 eggs and my hubbys count was 10 million!!!!! I couldnt belive it ! (to this day i still question if i actually hear her correctly)
Anyway we got 10 fertalised and all made it through to blastocyst.
I got 1 Emrbyo put back in which was grade 2 it had been grade 1 all the way up to that stage and all other were grade 2 then grade 3 at day of transfer but not blasocyst.
2 Days after they said all made it to blastocyst stage but only freezed 2 as they were really good quality to use again.

POAS 7dpt (13 days after trigger) and BFP next day BFP and next day BFP had blood test and its confirmed, im now 5 weeks and 2 days pregnant!!

I know i cant shed any light on miscarriages as im really still early but im positive and know my little one will make it to 9 months healthy and born perfect   

Good luck!!


----------



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

I got my best results when I switched from short to long protocol.  Cycles one and two were chemical pg and mmc.  Drs were steering towards the "you've got dud eggs" spiel and I seriously looked into donor eggs.  Anyhoo decided to radically change protocols and meds (so from high dose menopur and cetrotide short protocol) to long protocol with BCP, Lupron and low dose Gonal-f.  Did the trick and cycle 3 was a BFP and son born in March when I was 39 (ok, I was a few months off being 40).  Then we decided not to muck around and go straight for another cycle when he was 5 months.  Due to some pretty big stuff ups (see diary 4 if you are somewhat bored) I only ended up with 2 embies for transfer and lo and behold they both stuck and now I'm 6 months pregnant with twins    Good luck with your long protocol, hope it works wonders for you.


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

I had success on my first (and only) IVF cycle, which was the long protocol. My baby is due on Tuesday! Check out my signature for more details, but I had 17 mature eggs collected and have five top-quality blasts in the freezer. I had a dream cycle. Try to stay positive (I know it's hard). Loads of luck xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I had success first time on long protocol - now 27 weeks along and everything going well. My cycle was smooth sailing.15 days downreg, 9 days stimming with 11 eggs collected and we ended up with 4 great day 5 embryos; 1 put back and 3 frozen. Honestly, it was so ridiculously smooth that I wouldn't have believed it could happen. It wasn't 'easy', but you read so much about things going wrong that I know what you mean about wanting success stories.

Stay positive.  And good luck!


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

I also have a success story of doing IVF cycle (this was after 6 iui`s and a couple of rounds of clomid) having unexplained infertility. IVF does work, not always on the first try. However, I think if you do atleast three rounds your cumalative chances of getting pregnant is high. Also with IVF doctors can see how the egg interacts with the sperm, what happens when they meet etc. So it is more diagnostic and informative than IUI or clomid cycles. I also did a long cycle of birth control, superfact and menopur. I think my problem was my follicles grew too fast so I ovulated really fast. 

Good luck


----------



## scooter5 (Jan 22, 2013)

I had success on my first IVF short protocol cycle - after 6 failed medicated IUI's - now nearly 34 weeks pregnant with a miracle singleton.  

Like Sarahsuperdork my cycle went  smoothly - again, like she said I didn't find it "easy" but it was definitely smooth.  I had been terrified before I started because like you I had read about so many dreadful exeperiences.  I stimmed for 8 days, only had 5 follies so did have a bit of a panic pre EC that there was no chance of it working but, two days later 4 eggs were retrieved. 3 fertilised overnight, 2 were grade 1 by day 3 and so both were put back.  11 days later my first ever BFP.

I had accupuncture throughout and did find that really helped keep me positive and calm and (as far as possible) relaxed at each key stage.

Stay as positive as you can, be kind to yourself (try not to beat yourself up if you have days where you don't want to do it anymore and you're fed up with trying to be positive), laugh at any opportunity (I watched a lot of comedies), believe and keep telling your body that you believe in it (it may sound a bit hippy-ish but I said that out loud every morning in bed about 20 times!)

Wishing you all the luck in the world

xx


----------



## MariMar (May 14, 2013)

YOU ALL ARE THE BEST     

I'm trying my best to keep the balance of realistic and positive, but sometimes you just want to hear that it does work out, too. Believe me, I'll be re-reading these stories daily once I start treatment next weekend!

Thanks so much for sharing your stories - I'm sure others will appreciate them as well!


----------



## gillian1 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello.
I had 3 years of unexplained heartbreaking infertility and miscarriages. We tried clomid, artificial insemination the works. Because of the 'unexplained' part I had to try everything before they would consider IVF.
Age 39 and weighing 16 stone (major chocolate consumed during the 3 years fertility battle) I tried IVF. First attempt 2 embies put back and 1 stuck. Sep 24 2012 all our dreams came true when the beautiful Isabella was born.
Tonight I had the trigger shot as we are about to try for another baby.
Best of luck with your treatment. PM me anytime if you want to chat.
Baby dust..... X x


----------



## MS Apple (Mar 5, 2013)

Yippee! I was thinking just the same... First time for me too and all I read is sad stories. Can't face more sad stuff so thanks for sharing these ladies. I feel inspired and hopeful. 

Why not 

Best if luck to you all.... 

X


----------



## Gemmalizzie26 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi,

My husband and I also had unexplained infertility and started our first IVF cycle September 2013.  I am now 18 weeks pregnant, after a 3 day transfer due to only 2 out of 10 of my eggs fertilising, so it just goes to show it's quality not quantity 

Good luck with your treatment, stay positive throughout ) xxxx


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi, 

It is great to hear about all the positives, really helps on a bad day!

Our story - hubby OK, I have PCOS, one ovary, one blocked tube and no natural cycles.  first cycle cancelled but second cycle was successful with 2 transferred on day 3.  I am 17wks along, but sadly it has been the worse 14wks ever.  There has been complications after complications.  OHSS, hyperemesis (extreme sickness), dehydration, hospitalisation, loosing weight, a few times of not finding a heartbeat, antenatal depression, bleeding, lost the twin and mobility issues due to the muscles in lower back and hips relaxing too much. 

Every day I am thankful that one is hanging on in there, but don't shout it from the rooftops, just in case anything else goes wrong.  Also feel guilty for complaining as I know so many ladies would happily take on all the problems if it meant the possibility of their dreams coming true at the end.

Wishing you all the best for your treatment. xx


----------



## MariMar (May 14, 2013)

Hi Tazza,

Feel for you - you seem to have had an incredibly tough time getting where you are now... But from your signature, it sounds like it's hanging in there Hope that everything starts to smooth out and calm down, and you get a chance to relax and enjoy the pregnancy you've worked so hard for...


----------



## MariMar (May 14, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm on Day 7 of stimming, and went in for the first scan following my baseline scan. Bit disappointing (well, I think I'm trying to downplay it - very disappointing. Had a little cry in the Carluccio's loo!), as I've under-responded. 6 follies in left ovary, only 2 of which are maturing nicely, and 4 tiny follies in the right ovary - the doctor said it's not very active and even those 4 are barely there. I've been on 225 of the Gonal + for the first 3 days and 150 for the last 3, and with an FSH level of 10.3, I guess I should have known that I wouldn't be a magical egg-making machine, but still! 

The responses on this thread have really helped me, and I'll definitely be re-reading them over the next 5 days! So another call for more success-against-the-odds stories is now out - thanks to all who have responded and do respond.


----------

